# replaced motherboard..need help w/ bios



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

Using WIN98 OEM

Replaced 233MMX Elpina motherboard with Intel 82443LX/EX Pentium 11 Processor [266 MHz]

Have looked at most BIOS webpages..no luck finding BIOS update

Went to www.zida.com, although unable to download the bios-also unable to contact for support

Need Bios Update-to acknowledge my 20 G HD-computer now only states I have 7.82 G HD

Need to find .ROM & BIN

Looks as though this is a "tomato board"

Hope somebody can help...as I am becoming  frustrated

Oh and by the way...HAPPY NEW YEAR 

Gary


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Intel no longer supports it. Your only option may be www.unicore.com


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

napaneeont

What model of board is it. Zida has several listed. You are only giving us the intel chipset which was used in many different boards. Try downloading BelArc advisor run it and see if it gives you a board name.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Pentium II Mainboard

Model 
Latest BIOS file
Applied PCB Version
Descriptions

BXv98-CT
VC98107E.ROM
All
Support PPGA Celeron CPU

LX98-AT
LX98112E.rom
All
FSB66 slot1 Pentium II and Celeron

LX98-ATX
LA98110E.rom
All
FSB66 slot1 Pentium II and Celeron

LX98-CT
LX98112E.rom
All
celeron up to 500MHz

CreateBXi-ATX
CBXI109E.ROM
All
slot1 Pentium II and celeron

T810B-CT
B8S0107E.ROM
All
Support PPGA Celeron CPU

GX3D-CM
GX3D103E.BIN
All
Support PPGA Celeron CPU

GX98-CM
GX98103E.BIN
All
Support PPGA Celeron CPU

ZX98-CT
ZC98109E.ROM
All
Support PPGA Celeron CPU

Let us know


----------



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

Here are the results from Belarc:

Operating System System Model Windows 98 (build 4.10.1998)
Chassis Serial Number: SYS-0000000000 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 266 megahertz Intel Pentium II
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Zida Tech. 6MLX VER:1
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends, Inc. 0630 07/15/95 
Drives Memory Modules 8.41 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
4.63 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

SONY CD-ROM CDU76E-S
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (8.41 GB) -- drive 0 160 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' is Empty
Slot '1' is Empty
Slot '2' has 16 MB
Slot '3' has 16 MB 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0)	8.41 GB	4.63 GB free
Logins Network Drives

Controllers Display Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro [Display adapter]
Samsung SyncMaster 700(M)s (CGE7507*) [Monitor] 
Bus Adapters Multimedia None detected CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Legacy Device
DOS Mode MPU-401 Emulator
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications Other Devices AOpen FM56-PX Controllerless PCI Modem #2
Network IP Address: 149.99.79.119 AOpen PCI Modem Enumerator
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Standard Serial Mouse

Hope this helps 

Thanks for the input 'rugrat'.

Gary


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Sorry, it still isn't giving enough info. You might want to copy down your bios ID string (visible on boot) and try here,

http://www.motherboards.org/moboidtools.html

If the board happens to be any of the LX series (and I am thinking it is) I cannot get the downloads to work, all others seem fine. Tried downloads from here,

http://www.zida.com/eng/support/bios.htm

You may need to go with DanO's advice.

Let us know


----------



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

BIOS CAPABILITIES TEST REPORT
===============================

Generated by: BIOS Wizard 2.10
Date: December 29, 2002
Time: 15:52

PnP Version : BIOS currently supports latest version 1.0 
PCI Version : BIOS currently supports latest version 2.1 
PCI IRQ Routing Table : BIOS currently supports this feature 
Enhanced Disk Drive 
Specification : BIOS currently supports this feature 
DMI Version : Current version is 2.0. The minimum DMI version is 
2.1 
ACPI Version : ACPI is not found 
APM Version : BIOS currently supports latest version 1.2 
Booting From CD-ROM : BIOS currently supports this feature 
Supports ESCD : BIOS currently supports this feature 
Can be Updated (flashed) : BIOS currently supports this feature 
Can be Shadowed : BIOS currently supports this feature 
BIOS Chip in Socket : BIOS doesn't support this feature 
Supports Selective Booting : BIOS currently supports this feature 
Supports LS-120 Booting : The testing of this feature is not supported by 
the current DMI version 
Supports ZIP Booting : The testing of this feature is not supported by 
the current DMI version 
Supports Network Booting : The testing of this feature is not supported by 
the current DMI version 
BIOS Manufacturer : American Megatrends 
BIOS ID : 61-0102-803100-00101111-071595-440LX 
BIOS Date : 07/15/95 
BIOS OEM Signon : 
BIOS ROM Size : 128K 
Chipset : Intel 440EX/LX rev 3 
Super I/O Chip : ITE 8679 or 8680 found at port 279h 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Program: Unicore BIOS Wizard Version 1.9
Program: Unicore Chip Detect v0.72 2000.03.10
BIOS Date: 07/15/95
BIOS Type: American Megatrends
BIOS ID: 61-0102-803100-00101111-071595-440LX
Chipset: Intel 440EX/LX rev 3
Superio: ITE 8679 or 8680 rev 0 found at port 279h


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hope this helps to find what is needed... 
Can honestly say I am getting rather  

AAGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- This looks like the ID of your Zida board:

cut from your post above after run of Belarc Advisor:

Board: Zida Tech. 6MLX VER:1 
Here is a link to a pic of one. Check it.

http://iceberg.pchomeworld.com/cgi-win/L3Static/L3Stat.asp?Part=MB6802
Here is the manual. I am not looking for a BIOS for it- you might try the Internet Wayback Machine....an online archive of old sites, with links that work. Use Google to find the link to the Wayback site.

http://zida.webhost.com.hk/manual/6mlx0110.pdf

UPDATE: Happened to find this version easily with Google.
NOTE WELL the version of the board it is for....if you use it with any others it might make the board unbootable, and you will have to buy a new BIOS chip. It says for v. 1.01 you may have a tag on that board somewhere- the printed on versions may not be the exact revision- look for a label with the version. It might be on the reverse side of the board, too.

http://www.motherboards.org/biosup/p/6MLX/3047.html

Here's a good review of it and some good setup info:
http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.html?i=102


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

perhaps here:
http://www.motherboards.org/biosup/p/6MLX/3047.html


----------



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

thanks for all the input and searching for bios updates

q?- why is there so much reference to Linux for this board?

any suggestions to rectifying this problem 'greatly' appreciated

thanks

Gary


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Zida just happens to be one that Linux will work very well on.
Mostly BIOS features, memory it can handle (4 slots), chipset is good. 
So did you try the updated BIOS?


----------



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

actually not yet! 
have a buddy who's helping me with the 'technical' part of all this
still feel abit of a "newbie" with Bios, CMOS stuff 
i guess i've heard of too many horror stories-but will try soon as i need to reformat hd...computer seems to be running slow

sure am glad i had found this site...learning more everytime i ask a question or just look over the forum...passed it along to all my friends.

thanks again..will definitely let you know what happens
either way  

all the best next year

Gary


----------

